# Polaridad de los dispositivos electronicos



## clay (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola a toda la comunidad:

Tengo una duda con respecto a como va la polaridad de algunos componentes electrónicos, me explico mejor con un ejemplo:



Bueno, creo que las resistencias no tienen polaridad, aunque me parece haber visto en algunos libros que si la ponen, en ese caso, despues del (+) de la fuente llega a un (-) de la resistencia para que salga un (+) de la resistencia y llegue ese (+) al anodo del led. O, ¿despues del (+) de la fuente, llega a un (+) de la resistencia para que salga un (-) de la resistencia? para que llegue al anodo del led -esto ultimo lo considero ilogico-, como el circuito de aqui abajo



O lo ultimo que se me ocurre. Después del (+) de la fuenta llega a un (+) de la resistencia y es el mismo (+) que sale para el led y de éste recien sale un (-) -su cátodo- para llevarlo al (-) de la fuente.

¿Entonces, para hacer que prenda un led, solo podria hacerlo con un cable o una resistencia, no?, ya que en éstos componentes, si conecto al (+) de la fuente, por el otro lado seguira saliendo el mismo (+) y no un (-). ¿Entonces cuáles son las diferencias entre los componentes electrénicos que si poseen polaridad y aquellos que no la poseen?

Disculpen por las multiples preguntas, pero es que me llene de dudas.   

Gracias por su respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola.
Las resistencias no tienen polaridad, los diodos sí.
Los debes hace es identificar los terminales (patas) del diodo, es decir, cual es el ánodo (positivo) y el cátodo (negativo).
Conecta un terminal de la resistencia al (+) de la batería, el otro terminal de la resistencia va al ánodo del diodo, el cátodo del diodo va al (-) de la batería.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

